# A surprising exchange with my Roman Catholic Grandmother



## Semiomniscient (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife and I went to visit my grandmother a few months back. My grandfather passed away in June 2009 after a long arduous fight with cancer. My grandmother is devout Roman Catholic, but apparently had been studying the Book of Romans. When we sat down in her living room, she told us she wanted to read something to us. She then proceeded to read portions of Romans (I can't remember for sure which verses--probably Romans 5:1). She read it to us like it was new and enlightening. "So, we're saved through faith--and nothing else," she said.
I smiled at my wife (who was probably mouthing the words as she has been reformed her whole life). I leaned over and whispered, "I think Grandmommy of all people is trying to convert us to Protestantism."
I've always had issue with my Grandparent's Catholicism. But I've never doubted their belief and their faith--that is that they hold to the Creeds. It was nice to see this most basic of revelations dawn on my grandmother. I'm pretty sure she'd never leave the RCC, but it IS nice to see a Catholic believe in Salvation through Faith.


----------



## louis_jp (Dec 17, 2010)

That is encouraging. There are all kinds of people in the RCC. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> That is encouraging. There are all kinds of people in the RCC. Thanks for the report!


 
There are all kinds of people in every denomination, some saved.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 17, 2010)

Give her a bio of Luther. She may be heading the same way.


----------



## louis_jp (Dec 17, 2010)

Ivan said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > That is encouraging. There are all kinds of people in the RCC. Thanks for the report!
> ...


 
But not every denomination is a false church. It's encouraging that people can still come to the gospel in the RCC.


----------



## Semiomniscient (Dec 17, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...


 
The RCC is in a pretty unique position. We read the same Gospels, and Scriptures (discounting Apocrypha--which I haven't seen Catholics use too often anyway), and we hold to the Apostles, Nicene, and Athanasian Creeds. There is quite a bit of basic commonality. Unfortunately, there is a lot of other doctrinal and dogmatic separation. I wish I could be ecumenical, and sometimes I think it's an emotional desire... but all I have to do is read some Romish dogma and I'm happily back in my reasoned Reform mindset.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 17, 2010)

louis_jp said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...




Not every church in a denomination is a false church.


----------



## Frosty (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this, James. I too have Roman Catholic relatives, including a cousin who is a priest. I do not always know how to approach them, as they have been Catholics since birth and think I believe what I believe because I was "raised that way".

We must pray that all true Christians currently involved in the Catholic church will see the error they sit under and find the courage to find a Biblically solid church. As of now, they sit under a false gospel.

Praise God that He has brought your Grandmother to this critical truth! It is all of grace!


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I would use this to engage, expand and expound on this very important truth.

God's standard is perfect obedience.

Only Jesus Christ perfectly obeyed. Only He could die on the cross as a perfect sacrifice for our sins.

It is faith in Christ's righteousness alone that justifies us in God's sight.

There is absolutely nothing that could add to Christ's perfect righteousness. Absolutely nothing. It is offensive to a holy God to even imagine that His one and only Son is not sufficient or that we could add to that. It is not even possible.

Therefore, faith in that alone, which is a faith that God gives us to rest in, saves us.

Later...

Therefore, the Roman Church, officially at least, fell away from that truth, more than 400 years ago at the Council of Trent, leaving that truth to be recovered by those "protesting" from the point of view of Holy Scripture.

Later still...

No one, being obedient to God could persist in such serious error and remain in a system that promotes it, and denies the centrality of the gospel of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. We're accountable for that.


----------



## dudley (Dec 17, 2010)

Semiomniscient said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Many on the PB know I am an ex Roman catholic and a recent convert to Protestantism and even more recently a convert to Presbyterianism. I left the catholic church in 2006 but I now believe I was a Protestant before I officially left and did not realize it. I too believed In salvation by faith alone long before I left the catholic church in 2006. 

I wish to comment on what my PB brother James Mungal said “The RCC is in a pretty unique position. We read the same Gospels, and Scriptures (discounting Apocrypha--I wish I could be ecumenical, and sometimes I think it's an emotional desire... but all I have to do is read some Romish dogma and I'm happily back in my reasoned Reform mindset“. 

James yes the roman catholic church has the same Gospels and many same creeds but she perverted the Gospel and the message of salvation with her papist and Romish false dogmas. Calvin and the reformed protestants truly restored Christ’s church to what she was intended to be from the beginning in the first 200 to 300 years after Christ’s sacrifice on Calvary and His resurrection. John Calvin and Knox and Zwigli and other Reformed leaders restored the church to he uncorrupted pure form Christ and the apostles gave us. It is what I am now a Presbyterian and a Reformed Protestant and Calvinist.

And I wish to also comment on what Scott said “Therefore, the Roman Church, officially at least, fell away from that truth, more than 400 years ago at the Council of Trent, leaving that truth to be recovered by those "protesting" from the point of view of Holy Scripture.

I agree completely with Scott.

Later still...

No one, being obedient to God could persist in such serious error and remain in a system that promotes it, and denies the centrality of the gospel of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. We're accountable for that.

I left the Roman catholic church because I knew I could not be obedient to God and remain in such a false system and religion created by the papists. I renounced the catholic church because she denies the centrality of the gospel of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, and I agree with Scott that we are accountable for that.. I left the catholic church because I knew I was accountable and could not stay in a false church I knew was not truly Christian in its message I became a Presbyterian to unite with the true church and Gospel.

James our grandmother is already a Protestant and does not really know that yet. I would invite her to a Sunday service with you and let her see what we are all about. Let your Pastor know prior also. I will pray for her conversion to the true faith and Gospel.

There are also many verses in the Gospels that refer to salvation by faith alone. I would also at some time bring them to the attention of your grandmother while visiting i.e.Luke 7:50 New International Version
50 Jesus said to the woman, “Your faith has saved you; go in peace.”


----------



## Semiomniscient (Dec 18, 2010)

dudley said:


> Semiomniscient said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 18, 2010)

James,

The pattern you describe is one who has not gotten good solid biblical doctrine upon which to build a life.

There are deeper spiritual issues here, ones which you are discerning, and can engage her about.

Remember, God alone can save. God ordains every circumstance. There is no need to be pessimistic- we are not in control.

First, pray. Then, engage. Leave the results to God.

It is not acceptable for a person to worship God according to their own whim, convenience or imagination though as self centered, sin affected creatures that is our tendency. This pattern brings some misery and confusion in this life. For many, even more seriously, it brings about realization they are not really believers (cf Matthew 25).

So, do some serious engaging here.

If you would like some suggestions on Christian media to "feed" them as you pray and engage them, PM me.

Remember, God has brought this situation into your life for a reason. Don't despise or lament it, for it is His will. Look for ways to be faithful with it, and bring Him Honor and Glory through it.

Blessings.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 18, 2010)

> In my pessimistic view, and according to what she's said, she's not leaving the Catholic Church. She does hold to many of the other strange popish doctrines. But hey, we keep each other in our prayers, and I will invite her to service, but I'm fairly certain she's happy in the RCC. But at least apparently, she's like her husband, who's just plain happy to be a "Cafeteria Catholic".



Maybe instead of engaging your grandmother, you could engage your grandfather concerning these things, then he can then begin to engage her as the head of their home?

Invite him to study scriptures and the differences in teachings between the churches holding each up to what the scriptures say...


----------



## Frosty (Dec 18, 2010)

BJClark said:


> > In my pessimistic view, and according to what she's said, she's not leaving the Catholic Church. She does hold to many of the other strange popish doctrines. But hey, we keep each other in our prayers, and I will invite her to service, but I'm fairly certain she's happy in the RCC. But at least apparently, she's like her husband, who's just plain happy to be a "Cafeteria Catholic".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I believe he said his grandfather passed away last year.



Semiomniscient said:


> In my pessimistic view, and according to what she's said, she's not leaving the Catholic Church. She does hold to many of the other strange popish doctrines. But hey, we keep each other in our prayers, and I will invite her to service, but I'm fairly certain she's happy in the RCC. But at least apparently, she's like her husband, who's just plain happy to be a "Cafeteria Catholic".



I have had many friends that planned on doing the same thing (being an evangelical Christian while keeping one foot in the pope's palace). They were raised Catholic, although I understand your grandmother was not, but in college they started attending some solid churches with friends. God was truly in the process of changing their hearts and minds, but it took them a long time to be willing to break from the RCC. They would not give up the fact that they were Catholics who happened to be engaging in some fellowship in a non-RC Christian church. They still attended mass weekly. I think this was done partially out of fear- fear of disappointing Catholic family members and friends and fear of letting go of the tradition they grew up with.

Eventually, by God's grace, they found the courage and cut their ties with the RCC and now are getting fed week-in and week-out. The more they were exposed to good doctrine the more they realized the teaching they received was bogus. I think that receiving Biblical teaching can have that effect on people, and I pray that the same will happen with your grandmother.

It can be a slow process, so remember to be patient with her. Maybe inviting her to some of your services, as you have suggested, will help open her eyes to the fact that she needs to leave the RCC. Don't put too much pressure on yourself here, either. As Scott said, pray, engage the situation faithfully, leave the results to the Lord.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 18, 2010)

BJClark said:


> > In my pessimistic view, and according to what she's said, she's not leaving the Catholic Church. She does hold to many of the other strange popish doctrines. But hey, we keep each other in our prayers, and I will invite her to service, but I'm fairly certain she's happy in the RCC. But at least apparently, she's like her husband, who's just plain happy to be a "Cafeteria Catholic".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
James mentioned that his grandfather passed away in 2009. So that won't work...perhaps she feels more liberty to read the Bible on her own now? I didn't know James' grandfather (or grandmother, for that matter), so that's just my speculation!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 18, 2010)

Frosty;



> But at least apparently, she's like her husband, who's just plain happy to be a "Cafeteria Catholic".



I took the above comment to mean she might be remarried...



> I believe he said his grandfather passed away last year.


----------



## Semiomniscient (Dec 21, 2010)

BJClark said:


> Frosty;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do often slip into referring to my grandfather in the present tense. But no, she's into her 80's and not looking to remarry.


----------



## Gloria (Dec 21, 2010)

Semiomniscient said:


> My wife and I went to visit my grandmother a few months back. My grandfather passed away in June 2009 after a long arduous fight with cancer. My grandmother is devout Roman Catholic, but apparently had been studying the Book of Romans. When we sat down in her living room, she told us she wanted to read something to us. She then proceeded to read portions of Romans (I can't remember for sure which verses--probably Romans 5:1). She read it to us like it was new and enlightening. "So, we're saved through faith--and nothing else," she said.
> I smiled at my wife (who was probably mouthing the words as she has been reformed her whole life). I leaned over and whispered, "I think Grandmommy of all people is trying to convert us to Protestantism."
> I've always had issue with my Grandparent's Catholicism. But I've never doubted their belief and their faith--that is that they hold to the Creeds. It was nice to see this most basic of revelations dawn on my grandmother. I'm pretty sure she'd never leave the RCC, but it IS nice to see a Catholic believe in Salvation through Faith.


 
Thank you for sharing this 

"For the word of God is *living *and *active *and sharper than any two-edged sword, and piercing as far as the division of soul and spirit, of both joints and marrow, and able to judge the thoughts and intentions of the heart." Hebrews 4:12

Amen and amen!


----------

